# Will you try pot ?



## Benting (Dec 21, 2016)

If you have not done it before. Would you give it a trial after it is legal ? Just for curiosity, I would. Not smoke though, may be cookies. Are there any other form like candy ?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'll chime in.... I smoked a bit when I was (much) younger. I have friends who are still regular smokers today.
I've been around long-time users & non-users & my opinion is that I'm against the legalization, for the very reason you started this thread: it will encourage more people who have never used it to try it. And in the long run I dont think it's the best thing for you....just my opinion, as an ex-user. To each his own though, man.......Peace!


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

Never tried it. Never will. Not curious.

Also, I don't think trying pot a couple of times is going to have much of an effect on someone, particularly if they are over 30. Again, I wrote about trying it a couple of times, not getting baked every weekend.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

TomB19 said:


> Never tried it. Never will. Not curious.
> 
> Also, I don't think trying pot a couple of times is going to have much of an effect on someone, particularly if they are over 30. Again, I wrote about trying it a couple of times, not getting baked every weekend.


thing is.... once it's legal, SOME of those people who never tried but now will, WILL go get fried every weekend....


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The best idea is to take the tax revenues and raise the OAS for seniors. Then seniors could afford to buy the best dope.

Combine some of the good stuff and a virtual reality headset...........and they could travel without leaving their lazy boy chair.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

sags said:


> The best idea is to take the tax revenues and raise the OAS for seniors. Then seniors could afford to buy the best dope.
> 
> Combine some good dope and virtual reality headset...........and you can travel without leaving your chair.


(who's your source now, sags?)


----------



## 319905 (Mar 7, 2016)

Off topic a bit but the thing is, it will legally be added to all sorts of things ... wine, candy, cookies ... and there's for me anyway (tried it long ago, drove stoned, realized was a really bad idea, never again, not for me, I'm much better off and happier being straight) just one more thing to watch out for ...


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

I can't believe someone could go their entire life and not try weed. They must of bought into the idea that it was going to fry their brain. Of course it doesn't. It is slightly weaker then alcohol and that's what it is and all it has ever been...plus it is easier to get if you are under 19.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I can tell who the heavy pot smokers are by their denials.


----------



## 319905 (Mar 7, 2016)

rikk2 said:


> Off topic a bit but the thing is, it will legally be added to all sorts of things ... wine, candy, cookies ... and there's for me anyway (tried it long ago, drove stoned, realized was a really bad idea, never again, not for me, I'm much better off and happier being straight) just one more thing to watch out for ...


Having said that, it's likely imo that the legal stuff will be a "cannabis lite" and tokers will go right back to illegal stuff for a decent high ... thinking back, some of that stuff back in the day would put you on your butt right quick ... cannabis lite ... if so, why bother :listening_headphone


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

When a commercial comes on TV for a drug the list of side effects is most often worse then the drug cures. Often healthy living good diet exercise etc does the best job.

I never really gave much thought to going to shoppers drug mart loading up cart with every over the counter drug & trying them out or going to my doctor & asking if he could subscribe as many drugs as possible so I could try a new one every day of the week or finding the local drug dealer & buying every type of drug he had to try them out.


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

Anybody older than a teenager who wants to live their life impaired most of the time is likely a do nothing anyway and bound to be left behind by society. Thankfully, they wont have the motivation to protest their inevitable place in society. Smoke it up folks.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Sounds like the cast and crew of Reefer Madness has found their way to CMF.


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

In BC, people cant even enjoy the sunset anymore with out toking up. Seriously. Bunch of chronics out there.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

tygrus said:


> In BC, people cant even enjoy the sunset anymore with out toking up. Seriously. Bunch of chronics out there.


Your paint brush is getting a little thick.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

I figure the government is probably going to mess up and position their price a little too high. This is because of all the different entities that want to see a payday from the tax revenue and/or profits. I think they will miss the point that there already was a fairly high level of profit in the weed business.

What is now stopping the current producers from simply lowering their price. 

A price war on pot. You know, you dream about this stuff but could it really become a reality. It should be interesting.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

TomB19 said:


> Never tried it. Never will. Not curious.


Me too....what a waste of money?


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

scorpion_ca said:


> Me too....what a waste of money?


It's very easy and dirt cheap to grow. Why would anyone pay for it? Especially when you are not even sure of what you are getting?


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

sags said:


> The best idea is to take the tax revenues and raise the OAS for seniors. Then seniors could afford to buy the best dope.
> 
> Combine some of the good stuff and a virtual reality headset...........and they could travel without leaving their lazy boy chair.


I approve of this message. Why the heck not? I don't agree that pre-20 yr olds should get into the habit of smoking pot, but what harm to a 70+ year old... as long as we stay off the roads.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

sags said:


> I can tell who the heavy pot smokers are by their denials.


I can tell by their lack of ambition.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

If it becomes legal on July 1st I'll try it ... I just won't inhale, lol
I'll also buy stock in the company that makes Doritos ...


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

cainvest said:


> If it becomes legal on July 1st I'll try it ... I just won't inhale, lol
> I'll also buy stock in the company that makes Doritos ...


Looks like it's practically legal now . In Toronto there are dozens of dispensaries and nobody touching them


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

tygrus said:


> In BC, people cant even enjoy the sunset anymore with out toking up. Seriously. Bunch of chronics out there.


A friend described it to me this way:. 80% of the bc population admits to smoking weed. 20% of the population prefers to lie about it.


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

My view of pot changed when my mother in law, who has the most tragic case of arthritis and osteoporosis I've ever seen, said that she would try it, if it was legal. She is on all kinds of really heavy pain meds. If pot would allow her to reduce her opiate consumption, I don't see how that could be anything but good. If it would reduce her pain during her last 18 months of life, I'd buy it for her from a street thug.

She is the most conservative person I know. She once said, "I hate the poor." And she wasn't joking. She is prim and proper, highly combative, and a person who is difficult to get to know. The latter is a shame because she is a beautiful person in a unique way.

If she would try pot, as part of trying anything to allow her to cope, that changes my world view.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

TomB19 said:


> A friend described it to me this way:. 80% of the bc population admits to smoking weed. 20% of the population prefers to lie about it.


It is pretty bad out here- I'm kind of sick of it TBH. My downstairs neighbour smokes ALL the time; I get to come home to my place stinking of dope at all hours and hearing him coughing through the walls several times a day. It's disgusting. I'm not a fan of glamorizing or glorifying any substance, including alcohol, but it seems like society at large is all about selfishly polluting themselves.


----------



## Emjay85 (Nov 9, 2014)

I will have a drag or two off of a joint every now and then, not an avid pot smoker by any means. I also have no issues with casual smokers, just like with casual drinkers. To me there is no difference between having a glass of wine or two a night or a puff or two either, to each their own. However I cannot relate to those who smoke any chance they get, much like people who drink excessively every day.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

gibor365 said:


> Looks like it's practically legal now . In Toronto there are dozens of dispensaries and nobody touching them


I think I can wait until it's "actually legal".


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Not to ruin anyone's buzz, but especially for anyone who steps foot into the USA, let me remind you:

- Police watch "social media" and use advanced techniques to mine online data and correlate to people
- Marijuana is illegal in the US. Even if you are spending time in WA/OR/CO, it's still federally illegal
- People have been denied entry to the US for marijuana use
- Even though you may not get trouble on the street, you can still get in trouble at the border crossing (different laws)

Additionally, employers have been known to use similar techniques to police, mining/monitoring social media -- and employers may not approve of marijuana users.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

james4beach said:


> Not to ruin anyone's buzz, but especially for anyone who steps foot into the USA, let me remind you:
> 
> - Police watch "social media" and use advanced techniques to mine online data and correlate to people
> - Marijuana is illegal in the US. Even if you are spending time in WA/OR/CO, it's still federally illegal
> ...


What about women who vote? Are they allowed into the country. What if someone is gay, are they kept out? If I am black but I go to a school with a mixed race will I get in? I am sure I can find a few more things that use to be restricted but now we can all laugh at. When are they going to grow up and stop being laughed at?

Anyway, thanks for the heads up J4B.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

james4beach said:


> - Marijuana is illegal in the US. Even if you are spending time in WA/OR/CO, it's still federally illegal
> - People have been denied entry to the US for marijuana use


Didn't at least one US president say they tried it? Were they kicked out?


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

TomB19 said:


> Never tried it. Never will. Not curious.


+1




indexxx said:


> It is pretty bad out here- I'm kind of sick of it TBH. My downstairs neighbour smokes ALL the time; I get to come home to my place stinking of dope at all hours and hearing him coughing through the walls several times a day. It's disgusting.


My neighbours across the wall seem to be baked all the time. I can't smell it because we have a fire wall between the two units. My biggest fear about legalization is that they will be smoking in the open on their balcony. Bye-bye fresh air in the summer. The smell is disgusting.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

I have zero interest in it just like I have zero interest in cigarettes. 

However if it does a good job on pain and I find myself down the road with chronic pain, then maybe I will be interested in it.


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

BC is the last place that needs more liberal drug laws.

http://vancouversun.com/news/local-news/five-overdose-deaths-in-10-hours-in-abbotsford


----------



## StefanGucci (Dec 31, 2017)

Never had any interest in doing this and won't be starting now.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

tygrus said:


> BC is the last place that needs more liberal drug laws.
> 
> http://vancouversun.com/news/local-news/five-overdose-deaths-in-10-hours-in-abbotsford


Your link does not work.

BC needs all the freedom it can get.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

Gave up cigs many years ago. Always rejected offers to try pot and won't be starting now. The best part about pot, as far as I'm concerned, is all the profits I've been taking from trading it. Just sold some ACB today for double what I paid. Hopefully, this frenzy keeps going a while longer


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

Daniel A. said:


> BC needs all the freedom it can get.


'Absolutely alarming:' Five die in Abbotsford in 10-hour period following drug overdoses

http://vancouversun.com/news/local-news/five-overdose-deaths-in-10-hours-in-abbotsford


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

I haven't followed that link but don't need to open it to know the five deaths were not pot related. They were undoubtedly overdoses on opioids. Marijuana is not related to the opioid family.

If you put "drugs" into a single category, you must include nicotine, caffiene, and alcohol.

I think the moral arguments are far more nuanced than is belied by a single category.


----------



## Benting (Dec 21, 2016)

Never say never ! It has been proven that pot can help certain health issues. It is supposed to be fast action and a lot less side effects than the hard drugs.
As for myself in the 70s, don't think I would get harmed or hooked. I do not even smoke and drink.


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

TomB19 said:


> I think the moral arguments are far more nuanced than is belied by a single category.


The message is that we have 90%+ of the population on behavioral modification drugs of one type of another. 30% are doing illicit drugs, the rest are on sleeping pills, depression and anxiety medications, and then you have a high number of semi-functional alcoholics in the country mixed in for good measure. 

The social costs are staggering, but worse of all, we have a nation of weaklings dependent on every chemical they can get their hands on to cope with their existence. Sad really.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

tygrus said:


> 'Absolutely alarming:' Five die in Abbotsford in 10-hour period following drug overdoses
> 
> http://vancouversun.com/news/local-news/five-overdose-deaths-in-10-hours-in-abbotsford


We were talking about pot.


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

OptsyEagle said:


> We were talking about pot.


We are talking about recreational drugs. Isnt pot a drug?


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

tygrus said:


> We are talking about recreational drugs. Isnt pot a drug?


Alcohol is a drug as well. Shall we add that.

Only the uninformed put pot beside opium based drugs. They then look at the problems with opium and say that pot should be illegal. That is why it has been illegal for so long. They let uninformed people vote and these mistakes get made. I am just trying to correct the uninformed. You can thank me later.


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

OptsyEagle said:


> Alcohol is a drug as well. Shall we add that.


Yes, we have a drinking problem too. 

If you dont think pot modifies behavior like other drugs you have never tried it. 

A lot of people hiding out from reality.


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

I've never had an interest in trying marijuana but reading tygrus' posts has me reconsidering that position. I could use a buffer from the absolutism.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

tygrus said:


> Yes, we have a drinking problem too.
> 
> If you dont think pot modifies behavior like other drugs you have never tried it.
> 
> A lot of people hiding out from reality.


Of course it modifies behaviour. That is why people smoke it. The issue is does it modify behaviour and have the same negative effects as opium. That is what you were implying and that is just plain wrong. No one ever overdosed by smoking marijuana.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

tygrus said:


> Yes, we have a drinking problem too.
> 
> If you dont think pot modifies behavior like other drugs you have never tried it.
> 
> A lot of people hiding out from reality.


Prohibition did not work in the USA and pot laws have never worked anywhere. Some spend far to much time trying to control others behavior and preach constantly trying to impose morality. Everyone has a choice about what is good for them.


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

There is a deeper question. Who is tygrus (and the many others who share his view) to decide for the whole of society that we cannot take behavior modifying substances?

If he is directly adversely affected, he would have grounds for the restriction of liberties but, short of that, I cherish freedom too much to allow personal liberty to slip away without a fight.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll try it if I can get a share of the tax revenues ..:moon:


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

OptsyEagle said:


> No one ever overdosed by smoking marijuana.


True, but lots of people became interested in opium after they have smoked pot. 

Why do we need an nation of part time impaired people? What purpose does it serve? Just cause its legal doesnt make it a good idea.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I thought it was the other way around tygrus... marijuana is a safer option for those with opioid addiction?

Patients Are Ditching Opioid Pills for Weed: Can marijuana help solve the opioid epidemic?

How Medical Marijuana Could Help End the Opioid Epidemic


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

I agree pot is a solution for opoids in the pain management area, but that would be a fraction of users.

And to me its not about morality. Could care less what people do on their own time and own dime. Its when I pay for it is where I have a problem. Your freedom cant step on mine - thats what a civil society is about. 

I worry about society being totally zoned out. We have a group addicted to phones, another to opoids, another that down 6 beer every night and a whole lot medicated into zombie mode by the pharma industry. Now add in chronic pot users to the mix.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

tygrus said:


> True, but lots of people became interested in opium after they have smoked pot.
> 
> Why do we need an nation of part time impaired people? What purpose does it serve? Just cause its legal doesnt make it a good idea.


No lots of people that were going to go do some opium also thought they might smoke some pot as well. Of course a guy that is willing to shoot opium is going to be willing to puff on something as innocent as marijuana. I bet that guy snorts, shoots, inhales and swallows a lot of stuff. Getting rid of pot or keeping it illegal will not prevent anyone from becoming dependent on opium. Their apples and oranges.

Again, you are just repeating what the other uninformed people have been repeating for the last 50 years...and now we know they were wrong.

As for the part time impaired people. That is the objective. Again, I know you believe that nothing needs reforming more then other peoples habits but I would suggest you try to be a little more tolerant. I am sure you have a few habits that would annoy us as well. Let's just agree to be more tolerant with each other and this argument can be put to rest.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

tygrus said:


> I agree pot is a solution for opoids in the pain management area, but that would be a fraction of users.
> 
> (And to me its not about morality. Could care less what people do on their own time and own dime. Its when I pay for it is where I have a problem. Your freedom cant step on mine - thats what a civil society is about. )
> 
> ...


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

tygrus said:


> True, but lots of people became interested in opium after they have smoked pot.
> 
> Why do we need an nation of part time impaired people? What purpose does it serve? Just cause its legal doesnt make it a good idea.


While I agree with these thoughts, I also know that people are going to do it anyway, and this move will hopefully take some of the revenue out of the hands of criminal elements, and not mess people's lives up with criminal charges for simple possession. One could make the same arguments about alcohol on many levels. Why do people need to drink? It's unhealthy, causes major social dysfunction and violence, is a burden on healthcare, and is a waste of money.


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

Daniel A. said:


> You are not paying for it,once legal the taxes collected from the users will pay.


Those funds wont be there for to support problems with that industry. They will be scurried away for some scheme. We have numerous taxes collected by govt that never come near their intended purpose, like the gas tax which is supposed to support roads and transportation but doesnt. 

You are way too trusting of our govt. They tax cigs and booze too and we never see problems associated with those vices go down.

On top of that, the natives want to get dispensaries on all the reserves. That is a group that should be no where near this business.

This policy is so short sighted it isnt even funny.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

tygrus said:


> And to me its not about morality. Could care less what people do on their own time and own dime. Its when I pay for it is where I have a problem. Your freedom cant step on mine - thats what a civil society is about.
> 
> I worry about society being totally zoned out.


The western world is full of overworked, underpaid employees under very high stress levels ... houses they can't afford, long work hours with relatively little pay. There's an epidemic of people with depression and anxiety and cracking under the load of modern work.

I think marijuana could be useful to help take the edge and stress off. One might even say, an occasional toker's a happy and productive worker.


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

james4beach said:


> I think marijuana could be useful to help take the edge and stress off. One might even say, an occasional toker's a happy and productive worker.


Why would employers want high people working for them? I know I wouldnt let some chronic anywhere near my business. I cant put some dope smoker on a $500k combine. No way.

I imagine many employers will start mandatory drug testing for this substance as well and it will be their discretion whether to hire you or fire you. Traces of cannabis stay in hair follicles for six months. 

Just a lot of potential problems for a tiny bit of revenue.


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

Tiny bit of revenue?

Easy, Grand Torino.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

james4beach said:


> The western world is full of overworked, underpaid employees under very high stress levels ... houses they can't afford, long work hours with relatively little pay. There's an epidemic of people with depression and anxiety and cracking under the load of modern work.
> 
> I think marijuana could be useful to help take the edge and stress off. One might even say, an occasional toker's a happy and productive worker.


Right, don't deal with the actual problems with your life, medicate them away, that'll fix everything.


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

I worked with a guy who was treated like garbage by his boss. He sat next to me for a couple of years but we had different bosses.

His boss would come in smack him on the back of the head. It was brutal.

I offered to get audio and video for him to take to a lawyer but that wasn't his style.

I never knew how he dealt with it until we were both gone from the company and he mentioned he would step out to the parking lot to relax.

It seems somewhat reasonable to me.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> True, but lots of people became interested in opium after they have smoked pot.


 As a former police investigator, I can tell you that this is not true. With same degree you can say "lots of people became interested in opium after they have" consumed alcohol.



> I think marijuana could be useful to help take the edge and stress off. One might even say, an occasional toker's a happy and productive worker.


 I agree. It's better option than antidepressants (just read their side effects).


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

tygrus said:


> Why would employers want high people working for them? I know I wouldnt let some chronic anywhere near my business. I cant put some dope smoker on a $500k combine. No way.
> 
> I imagine many employers will start mandatory drug testing for this substance as well and it will be their discretion whether to hire you or fire you. Traces of cannabis stay in hair follicles for six months.
> 
> Just a lot of potential problems for a tiny bit of revenue.


Really?! And what about people who take antidepressants?! I'd like to see you fire guy because he consumes medical marijuana with doctor prescription .


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Posting at 04:20


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

gibor365 said:


> Really?! And what about people who take antidepressants?! I'd like to see you fire guy because he consumes medical marijuana with doctor prescription .


Employer has the right to determine if someone is fit to work for them and is unimpaired. Someone that had a couple beers and had to operate sensitive equipment wouldnt be kept on and neither would someone smoking pot, medical or otherwise.


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

A buddy of mine owns a construction company in California. Several years ago, when medical mj first came online in CA, one of his employees came to him and showed him a medical mj card first thing one Monday morning.

That was fine. He didn't do anything about it but at first coffee, this employee twisted one up and smoked it in the trailer.

My friend fired this individual immediately. He ended up being sued by the state for wrongfully terminating Willie Nelson Jr. It cost him quite a bit but he eventually prevailed.

He was fortunate there was heavy equipment on the job site so he could argue fitness for task. If there hadn't have been, it may have turned out differently.

For my part, I support personal liberties, including the liberty to do something stupid, but I don't think it's right for employees to get baked at work, unless they are a food editor for high times magazine.


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

Tom, alcohol has a social aspect with it. Most people dont drink alone or pound one back unless they are in a relaxed social setting. Hence the reason people dont drink at work much.

Pot is something different. People will do that stuff anywhere, alone, home, work, mall, playground. And the fact it is smoked is even worse. Most people who smoke normal cigarettes cant get through a workday without having a smoke even in -50deg weather. I imagine the pot smokers will be the same as the cigarette smokers.


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

I love this old pot commercial. Sums up just about everyone I know who was into that stuff.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fy_knXF_G6c


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Not going to be a user myself, but pretty much every marijuana user that I know has a job.


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

tygrus said:


> Sums up just about everyone I know who was into that stuff.


I guess you're just not hanging in the right circles :smile:

https://www.rollingstone.com/cultur...ts-you-should-know-w477661/zayn-malik-w477865


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

olivaw said:


> Not going to be a user myself, but pretty much every marijuana user that I know has a job.


 ... +1 ... might want to add "well-off" inbetween mj and user.


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

Beaver101 said:


> ... +1 ... might want to add "well-off" inbetween mj and user.


Well off regular dope smokers? Well you better put out some stats on that because its not true. 

It is well known that the portion of the population addicted to our vices (cigarettes, alcohol, drugs) occupy the lowest income levels in society and often drift in and out of needing state supports. Add in the ancillary problems like domestic and medical issues and the costs to society rise even more.

Now we can look forward to more of that.


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

tygrus said:


> Well off regular dope smokers? Well you better put out some stats on that because its not true.


See post #70



> It is well known that the portion of the population addicted to our vices (cigarettes, alcohol, drugs) occupy the lowest income levels in society and often drift in and out of needing state supports. Add in the ancillary problems like domestic and medical issues and the costs to society rise even more.


Cause or effect? People who use alcohol, cigarettes, drugs become the lowest income level? ... or people with the lowest income level have the shittiest lives that all these drugs offer an escape from?


Oh and you forgot gambling on your list of social evils.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

tygrus said:


> Well off *regular *dope smokers? Well you better *put out some stats on that because its not true. *
> 
> It is well known that the portion of the population addicted to our vices (cigarettes, alcohol, drugs) occupy the lowest income levels in society and often drift in and out of needing state supports. Add in the ancillary problems like domestic and medical issues and the costs to society rise even more.
> 
> Now we can look forward to more of that.


 ... check UserKare's link in post #70 and there're your stats. and of course, our beloved POT leader PM Trudeau Jr.

http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2013/08/22/justin-trudeau-marijuana-mp_n_3792208.html and quoting:



> ... Trudeau said he’s smoked pot five or six times in his life. “It has never really done anything for me,” he later told HuffPost in an email.
> 
> “When the joint went around the room, I usually passed it around to the next person,” he said. ...


 .. and how disgusting. JuniorT was hardly of low income level even as a backpacker. 

But then I don't disagree with your 2nd statement that it's going to impact the lowest income levels of society more adversely and we're all going to pay for that because it's "cool" (and not for medical reasons).


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

The majority of pot smokers will not be well off, because the majority of everyone is not well off. There are many well off pot smokers as there are many well off non pot smokers. It's not the pot that is determining this.

The problem people have with the assumption that pot smokers have blown their brain cells and operate on some lower intelligence level, is because they look like they do when they are stoned. My response to that is, what do they look like when they are not stoned. Pretty much the same as everyone else. Have you ever observed someone that has had a few too many alcohol drinks. They don't look all their ready to rewire the space shuttle either. Again they will be fine in the morning.

Tygrus is still reiterating the same misconceptions that the world has had against marijuana for my entire lifetime. Yes, just like with alcohol, there are quite a few people that abuse pot. Smoke it at work/school and pretty much all day, everyday. That is not going to help their success rates in life, but with use during your down time, in the evening where your only future goal for the day will be going to bed, I have never seen any problems with it.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

I don't subscribe to Tygrus' "Reefer Madness" narrative, but I would not be surprised if it turns out that Marijuana is as addictive and destructive as alcohol, tobacco and gambling. 

This is speculation but I think that marijuana addiction will happen across the all socioeconomic levels. There are lots of addicted people who manage to hold onto their jobs. You can find them everywhere from meat packing plants to partnership offices in professional firms.


----------



## Benting (Dec 21, 2016)

Anybody working getting some sort of employment agreement to sign lately, specailly for the pot policy ? TTC is subjected to get tested randonly because it is still illigal. Guess it is a public service after all.
Now I can see the car/home insurance may (or may be they already have) add something of this sort. May increase premium if you admit you do. If you do not and still do it. They will not cover you in case there is an accident ?


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

Marijuana has been in use for at least the last 50 years some five million Canadians smoke it there is no reason to think anything in our society will change in the coming months because it becomes legal. Well I guess the cops will have more people to put on other things.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Benting said:


> Anybody working getting some sort of employment agreement to sign lately, specailly for the pot policy ? TTC is subjected to get tested randonly because it is *still illigal*. Guess it is a public service after all.


 ... not until it then becomes "legal" ... man, the lawyers are going to be busy as with our courts ... right up to the SCOC.



> Now I can see the* car*/home *insurance *may (or may be they already have) add something of this sort. May increase premium if you admit you do. If you do not and still do it. They will not cover you in case there is an accident ?


 ... of course not as you''ll be charged for "under the influence". But at the same time, you would qualify for life insurance because recreational use has been legalized ... talk about a convoluted piece of legislation. And how ethical of all the players (businesses, government, etc.) involved to *richly benefit* from all of this. Life is good for all except the addicts.


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

And your slippery slope starts...

Liberal Party resolution to decriminalize use of all drugs
http://canoe.com/news/national/a-co...ize-use-of-all-illegal-drugs-panned-by-tories


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

tygrus said:


> And your slippery slope starts...
> 
> Liberal Party resolution to decriminalize use of all drugs
> http://canoe.com/news/national/a-co...ize-use-of-all-illegal-drugs-panned-by-tories


This would be a great move, just like Norway and Portugal
https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/norway-decriminalize-drug-use_us_5a387b70e4b0860bf4aa96c4

The US has it the opposite way, _everything_ is a crime. Absolutely the wrong approach and only worsens the lives of people with addictions/mental health problems and makes it impossible for them to ever become contributing members of society.

Being in the US for a few years now I see how they absolutely abandon anyone in their society with any kind of problem. It's sick, they're wandering the streets begging for money, constantly going in & out of jail, doing petty crimes. Lots of drug problems among their 3 million Iraq+Afghanistan war vets too.

tygrus if we can get people the help they need, instead of locking them up, these people can become more functional workers and will be able to drive your combines.


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

james4beach said:


> tygrus if we can get people the help they need, instead of locking them up, these people can become more functional workers and will be able to drive your combines.


I imagine myself, like other employers, will now be hoping the robots come sooner than later.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Yep, we need more stoners/alki's driving heavy equipment. I'm so glad I'm no longer an employer...I remember firing a 12 man drywall crew for smoking crack at lunch time haha...guess I was just a hard nosed boss.

I feel sorry for any entrepreneur in Canada...best just go on pogey and fire up nuther fat one.


----------



## Benting (Dec 21, 2016)

Just heard 2 cops consumed some cookies after they raided a illegal shop. Got bad reactions and were sent to the hospital. Now, I have doubts to give this a trial......


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Come on ... these 2 cops were brave,

https://www.thestar.com/news/gta/2018/01/29/two-toronto-police-officers-accused-of-consuming-marijuana-edibles-while-on-duty.html .. they need hallucinations to carry out such raids, man.

Next thing you know are we'll see dogs and cats stoned out on streets ... maybe pot might help with the rats population?


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

You have to love her entrepreneurial spirit. This Girl Scout sold 300 boxes of Girl Scout cookies in 6 hours by setting up her little shop in front of a marijuana dispensary.

http://wgntv.com/2018/02/06/9-year-old-girl-scout-sells-cookies-outside-marijuana-dispensary/


----------



## FI40 (Apr 6, 2015)

Beaver101 said:


> ... check UserKare's link in post #70 and there're your stats.


To be fair, that's just a list of famous people who like marijuana, you can't call it statistics. Statistics on how successful (however you measure that) marijuana users are compared to non-users probably don't exist as it seems to me very hard to measure. My google-fu failed to find anything like that, maybe others will be better though.

I have heard that the current science on the matter says it can affect your brain negatively up to age 25 - heard this on The Agenda: http://feeds.tvo.org/TheAgendaWithStevePaikin - search "Marijuana Meds and Myths". The younger the worse though, so it's potentially really bad for the brain of a preteen or teen for instance.

Anecdotally a few of my friends are intelligent and successful (by any metric) and use marijuana regularly in the evenings after work or on weekends. They have been using it since way before the age of 25.

One other problem though - regular marijuana use is really expensive! I have a friend who spends a few hundred dollars a month on it with his wife. Being a professional dual-income-no-kids (DINK) couple it's no trouble for them to afford it but still it seems amazing to me that they have chosen that activity as the best bang for all those bucks.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Those stats would be identical to those who like to have a few alcoholic drinks now and then. 

Other then knowing that, I agree it would be hard to find an actual study that would be worth its weight in salt on that one. 


All I can say, is that I have known many people *who smoke pot.* Most lived their lives just fine. When they were not stoned, you would never know whether they were pot smokers or not. A few developed a dependency or could not control themselves properly when using it and probably should think about giving it up.

All I can say, is that I have known many people *who drink alcohol*. Most lived their lives just fine. When they were not drunk, you would never know whether they were alcohol drinkers or not. A few developed a dependency or could not control themselves properly when using it and probably should think about giving it up.


----------



## WGZ (Feb 3, 2017)

People I know who smoke pot are without a doubt lazy. I don't know of any in my circles who are motivated/driven. Chronic use. Sister is annoying with it. 75% of people I work with are annoying with it. Chronic/habitual use, have to use copious amounts just to achieve whatever desired high/sedation for them to be able to cope with their miserable existence.

Cigarettes. Absolutely disgusting habit and a waste of money. Everyone I know/knew would do a pack a day. That's easily $300 a month. May as well roll up $100 bills and light them up.

Alcohol - Sounds like a party whenever it's in a conversation with any of the above people. I spend maybe $50 a month on alcohol. One bottle of tequila or vodka, and maybe buy a drink for me and a drink for the gf during an outing. With some people, I even have to come up with "excuses" as to why I'm not drinking. a) Doctor's advice/liver b) saving money c) I have to drive.



Working out/fitness/personal betterment is above and beyond all that garbage people put in their systems, and costs me $50 a month membership at a nice enough "club", another $100 a month for health supplements for joint support / cognitive function etc. (fish oil, multi vitamin, protein, sometimes a pre-workout/fat burner if on sale - I know a guy at a GNC who gets me stuff cheap every couple months). But it's not without people taking it to extremes: shooting test, hopping on the cycles, etc. feeling like and/or looking like a god e.g. getting addicted to that feeling of invincibility, attention from peers/public/women, ego boost, power trip, etc. even then, all the power to those people because at least there's a will/drive/passion behind it, and not being a useless sedated lump of potato which is probably what "the powers that be" want.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

It is amazing to observe the differences in perspectives people have depending on which side of the room one is on.

I suppose those variations are found in many, many of the different aspects of human life.

Well, since we are all probably right to some degree with our views, it is a good thing that on this specific issue very little of it really matters, when it comes to question of legalization. Pot being illegal has not made much of a difference to whether people use it or not, so let's save the taxpayer some money and stop calling the responsible users criminals. Let's legalize it once and for all and put an end to the stupidity.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Harper's anti-marijuana guy, former Toronto police chief Julian Fantino is now the CEO of his own marijuana company called Aleafla Total Health Network.............LOL

Conservatives are a sad bunch of wankers.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

OptsyEagle said:


> Let's legalize it once and for all and put an end to the stupidity.


From a story on CTC news last night, the stupidity is about to become turbo charged. There's talk of erasing the criminal records of anyone in Canada with a pot-related criminal record, offering an apology (our government has mastered that art) AND paying compensation for the damage, the hurt and the ignominy occasioned to the poor downtrodden and oppressed potheads.


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

It's worth a reminder, if you plan on crossing the border be carefule about admitting to pot smoking

http://www.macleans.ca/news/canada/if-youve-ever-smoked-marijuana-beware-of-the-u-s-border/


----------



## Fain87 (Jan 20, 2018)

Mukhang pera said:


> From a story on CTC news last night, the stupidity is about to become turbo charged. There's talk of erasing the criminal records of anyone in Canada with a pot-related criminal record, offering an apology (our government has mastered that art) AND paying compensation for the damage, the hurt and the ignominy occasioned to the poor downtrodden and oppressed potheads.


If the government and society decided that it was morally wrong to lock up people for smoking weed then I think once its legalized, reparations should be paid and pardons given. 

Locking up people for pot is morally wrong, just like Japanese interment camps, residential schools in native lands . . .Apologies & Pardons are common sense.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Fain87 said:


> If the government and society decided that it was morally wrong to lock up people for smoking weed then I think once its legalized, reparations should be paid and pardons given. Locking up people for pot is morally wrong, just like Japanese interment camps, residential schools in native lands . . .Apologies & Pardons are common sense.


Except you smoked pot knowing it was illegal and what the consequences could be if you got caught.
Nobody to blame except yourself.
You got caught. So sad, too bad. 
Apologies and reparations? Give me a bloody break.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> Except you smoked pot knowing it was illegal and what the consequences could be if you got caught.
> Nobody to blame except yourself.
> You got caught. So sad, too bad.
> Apologies and reparations? Give me a bloody break.


I wholly concur, OMO, but when it comes to opening the taxpayers' wallets, I think Trudeau will go for it. I think the best folks like us can do is get appointed to the tribunal that will be set up to adjudicate claims of the long lines of claimants who will show up. I would think a per diem of $1,200 would be fair.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Fain87 said:


> If the government and society decided that it was morally wrong to lock up people for smoking weed then I think once its legalized, reparations should be paid and pardons given.


On this one I kind of disagree. It is currently illegal. I don't think anyone doesn't know this. If I was caught with a bag of weed, then I have committed a crime. I don't think the government needs to compensate me for something that I knowingly did. I also have not necessarily heard them say that they are legalizing it because to not do so was morally wrong. Perhaps they are just saying that it is a losing battle that they do not want to fight anymore, especially since a very large number of Canadians, who they serve, have basically told them by their continued use, that they intend to keep on using it. So no, I don't think compensation is required.

All that being said. Lets stop the madness and get the darn stuff legalized ASAP and move onto more important issues.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

*No pot party for Canada’s landlords who want to limit drug’s use
Apartment owners are concerned about safety and potential damage to their buildings if tenants grow plants and smoke up in their units.*

https://www.thestar.com/business/2018/02/12/no-pot-party-for-canadas-landlords-who-want-to-limit-drugs-use.html

Wouldn't it be funny if someone is a landlord and a pot user at the same time? Bring on the potting party! Free pot for the first 100 users ... er renters too ... LOL.


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

That's a ridiculous thing to say, Tom and tygrus. I have never smoked weed (or cigarettes for that matter) in my life and I certainly don't intend to start now at 74 years of age. And if you prefer to include me in the 20% that lie about it, that's your privilege, but it doesn't change the fact that it's true!


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Karen said:


> tygrus said:
> 
> 
> > #14 In BC, people cant even enjoy the sunset anymore with out toking up. Seriously. Bunch of chronics out there.
> ...


Its a lie, no its true? Its #99 but its referring to #14? 
Can I suggest sour diesel as an energizing, non-paranoid strain :frog:


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

What do apartment landlords think their tenants do now ? I used to deliver to the buildings and could get high just walking down the hall on a Friday night.

One thing I have learned over the years is that the amount of pot use in Canada has always been greatly under reported.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

dotnet_nerd said:


> It's worth a reminder, if you plan on crossing the border be carefule about admitting to pot smoking
> 
> http://www.macleans.ca/news/canada/if-youve-ever-smoked-marijuana-beware-of-the-u-s-border/


Once we build our wall all will be good !!


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

sags said:


> What do apartment landlords think their tenants do now ?* I used to deliver to the buildings and could get high just walking down the hall on a Friday night.*


 ... aah, nice tip on getting free pot effects. Got to visit my apartment/condo friends more often now.



> One thing I have learned over the years is that the amount of pot use in Canada has always been greatly under reported.


 .... maybe due to its illegality?


----------



## paigej (Aug 21, 2017)

I have tried smoking it in the past, but prefer to use edibles over anything. With that being said, I am not a heavy user at all. Maybe once a month because it makes me feel foggy and sometimes dizzy.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

I used to enjoy it in my early 20's but I grew to dislike it, so I probably won't pick it up again when it becomes legal.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Have never actually tried....other than second hand vapors. Might give edibles a try but I've never been big on anything like that including alcohol. I had a tough enough time smoking (tobacco) almost 30 years ago.


----------



## mike0shores (Feb 15, 2018)

I have never done it in my life, I do smoke cigarettes but never tried this thing, not sure if I will ever take it in any form. Btw, what does it do to you? Is it beneficial in some way?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Canadian businessman banned from U.S. over cannabis connection
https://www.cbc.ca/news/thenational...d-from-u-s-over-cannabis-connection-1.4747117


----------

